# Need advice on PTO speed for bush hog on L245



## gt9772c

Just got an old 1976 Kubota L245 and am learning how to use it. the PTO has speeds 1,2, and 3. Speed 1 is way to slow for the bush hog. Should I use speed 2 or 3? Can I hurt anything by running it too fast? Does the high and low range for the drive affect the speed of the PTO? Thank you.


----------



## rj'sbarn

usually on tractors with multiple pto gears 1st gear is the one you want to use. find a buddy with a digital chronograph and have him clock the pto shaft when the engine is humming at 2500 rpm. if it spins to fast and hits a tree stump or something you could break your shear bolt on your brush hog. most tractors ive seen are constant pto speed with engine rpm regardless of which range you are in. good luck with your new machine.


----------



## gt9772c

*good advice on the rpm*

thanks. I had been running about 1500 rpm on the tractor while I was mowing and that sounds like it is too low. I had been using speed 2 on the PTO at 1500 RPM and it was way too slow. I will try your advice and run 2500 rpm on the engine with speed 1 on the PTO and see how that goes.


----------



## rj'sbarn

2500 is a good figure to start at but it may differ a bit up or down depenging your engine. I try to run my rig about 85-90 percent of the rpm range it is governed to when im cutting high grass and brush. Most diesel engines are regulated at the fuel pump to run slower than the engine is capable of to prevent over-run damage. my 'bota is governed at 2750 so I run it about 2400 to 2500. It may take you a bit to get a feel for what this machine likes.


----------

